# I-kam exteme video



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

That would be cool for us that hunt alone while Spot and stalking. In some states like washington state, putting a camera on a bow is illegal. This would be a way around it.


----------



## jbrown31 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you so much for doing a review of these glasses. There are a lot of reviews out there, but virtually zero are hunting or outdoor-related reviews. I've been debating buying these since I first saw them last year in the Mack's Prairie Wings catalog... I think I may have just made up my mind LOL.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I was pretty impressed with them!


----------

